# Smokey and her litter



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've posted in Nutrition and Health about the Mama cat and her five(5) kittens that I've taken in to help out some not so cat savvy friends that couldn't afford them. Now that they're here I'd like to introduce everyone. All of the kittens are just being called by their collars at the moment, Green, Blue, Maroon, Cupcake and Sparkles. Mama came with her name so she'll remain Smokey.

So Mama Smokey

























Uncooperative Kittens(taken this morning)

















Slightly more cooperative kittens(taken the night before we took them home)

















Green

















Blue

















Maroon







background









Cupcake







foreground









Sprinkles/Sparkles


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Mamma looks so little and her kitties are adorable!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mama can't weigh more then 3-4 pounds...she's lighter then my camo who is between 5 and 6 and they're about the same age. I can feel every bone in her poor body. Lots of mushy kitten food and going to start KMR tomorrow as a suppliment.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cute! How old are the kittens?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

They are so precious- such gorgeous colouring. They look so little in their collars, adorable.

I LOVE the pic of your dog's paw with them!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, major cuteness overload! They are sooo *adorable*, I love mama's green eyes. You must really have your hands full having so many little ones running around!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

they are around 8 weeks now(no one was living at the house when she had them so no one is quite sure) they'll stay with me for another couple of weeks, they're already fantastic with getting bathed, combed and nails done, now we're just making sure they're getting all the mama and people socialization possible. Everyone looks like they've got prospective families to go to, both girls are going together, one boy is going to a family with a two year old (fixed male)kitty and two boys are going to friends who will be letting them spend a good amount of time together.

Abbie, that's my friends black lab puppy, super friendly little thing. My dogs would totally have been trying to play whack a mole.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, Mama cat is so sweet! What a pretty face. :love2 And of course the kittens are _adorable_!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG...Mama is lovely and the kittens are sooo adorable. I ooohed and aaahed my way all through the pictures!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

AWW!!!! They are cute! I sure hope they go to good homes.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Mama Smokey is beautiful & the kits are cute cute cute!!!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

New Pictures!









everybody loves mushy food









blue likes coors









maroon is a bit of a book worm!









green likes to stalk everyone









sisters who are going to a home together!









you don't need these papers do you??


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! I'm glad to hear the sisters are going to a home together. Have you been able to find homes for all of them?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Maroon is a pervert!!!:yikes


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Maroon is a pervert!!!:yikes



lol he's my favorite


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought I had homes lined up for all of them but I've been unable to contact anyone but the gentleman who is taking the girls. We've got the funds to keep them for a bit, but the sooner they're all gone, the sooner I don't have to worry about anyone escaping and being eaten by the dogs. Does anyone in Ottawa/Kingston/Montreal/Cornwall/Trenton/Ogdensburg NY want an adorable grey kitten or two???? I am willing to deliver!

I also found a low cost spay neuter clinic in quebec so I'm hoping/trying to hook the new owners up with that, especially the guy who is taking the two girls, because I know how costly getting them fixed is.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I wished I lived closer Green and Maroon are adorable!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Cat24 said:


> you don't need these papers do you??


I just found what my Smokey looked like as a kitten. Same body shape, same head shape, and the same cute, little "big" ears. If I didn't live all the way in California, I would take this baby in a heartbeat. I'm assuming the the pink collar means that this baby is a girl?


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> I just found what my Smokey looked like as a kitten. Same body shape, same head shape, and the same cute, little "big" ears. If I didn't live all the way in California, I would take this baby in a heartbeat. I'm assuming the the pink collar means that this baby is a girl?



yup, the other girl is super fluffy and I think will have a longer coat then the rest of them. This one is quite a love bug, and not afraid of anything except the bathroom sink....but that might have been because their first bath time was not well planned or executed.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

As much as I can't wait for all the kittens to find their new homes, it makes me sad to think of them apart and not with us. On the bright side I may have found a home for two boys to go together, so that would be good. And if we're stuck with one kitten and mama...well it's an improvement over 6!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

This makes me want a kitten...bad.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great News!!!! I contacted a rescue after having about a dozen potential adopters drop off the face of the planet, he agreed to take them on if I would keep mama Smokey and get them fixed/shots/dewormed and adopted. This all happened on Wednesday, and today(Saturday) 3 of 5 kittens have found homes! He also offered to get mama smokey fixed and her shots for $100 because they have such a hard time finding people to keep or adopt mama cats, so we're keeping mama and the kittens are all going to their new homes soon  keep your fingers crossed for blue and green, they're the only ones who haven't been snatched up yet!


----------

